# What I saw



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

On my walk today.


Might not be very special to some but they haven't been around this area much. 
There were two of them. One was playing with a Crow and the other just wheeling about. I laid down on the ground and they both came to have a look at me, hovering right above me just above treetop height  I was just moving of when they tumbled together in play  

Magical 

Just wish I had a better camera


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow you lucky thing! That is one of my fave birds. I hope they colonize my area soon, they're not too far away so fingers crossed.
,


.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Best camera is in the mind anyway. I didn't know they were nosey - I'll have to try lying down if I can next time I see one. They are lovely to watch though


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Best camera is in the mind anyway. I didn't know they were nosey - I'll have to try lying down if I can next time I see one. They are lovely to watch though


When I was standing up, they just gave me a cursory look, obviously knew that humans aren't worth the effort. Lying down though, you become a curiosity. 

Swallows are another that I like to fool. It's amazing when they fly past at speed just inches from your face 

Oh yes about the best camera, mine could see every feather and colour


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Not sure I think they are nosy when you lie down more like they're looking at a you as a food source 

There are quite a few Kites and Buzzards round here now, I love seeing them.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful bird 

We have family friends in Oxford and it was always exciting to get to the point on the motorway where these amazing birds could be seen soaring above - still is, even at nearly 54, actually 

I spotted a Sparrow Hawk on the grass in my garden the other day - another spectacular bird.


----------

